# 4l65 to 4l60 swap?



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been reading up on swapping auto transmissions in the goat and had read that it's relatively easy if you get a 4l60 from any ls1 f-body. Only thing that needs to be changed in the tail shaft, do to uhh, is it different splines on the shaft? Or is it due to the length of the shaft?

So, question is I guess, for this swap, what are the requirements exactly? shaft and/or tail shaft housing? How easy is it, and have any of you guys done this?
I realize the 4l60 is weaker, but just trying to weigh out some options for the future.

Any detailed information would be great, thanks guys


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it would be better/easier all around to just get the right trans. Our cars have a flange on the back of the trans instead of a slip yoke like all the other GM transmissions. It is also a lot of work to change out a tailshaft, you have to dissassemble the whole trans, not worth it for a few $$ to me.


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

B-ville Goat said:


> I think it would be better/easier all around to just get the right trans. Our cars have a flange on the back of the trans instead of a slip yoke like all the other GM transmissions. It is also a lot of work to change out a tailshaft, you have to dissassemble the whole trans, not worth it for a few $$ to me.


I heard it is actually extremely easy. Various transmission websites say it takes 30 minutes to change a tail shaft housing...
To ME it is worth the time and $....

So does anyone have more information on this as oppose to telling me to spend over $2000 that I don't have on the "correct" transmission? Which in my opinion was the WRONG auto trans for this application. The correct one would have been a 4l80e.:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't done this swap, but I've done plenty of tranny installs in cars they were never meant for. Usually it's as simple as taking a measurement and have a drive shaft shop make a custom drive shaft with the new correct ends on each side.


----------

